# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  [Oracle] Format de date

## moins52

Bonjour,

Un petit problme avec Oracle : Dans une application Java/Hibernate j'essaie d'excuter la requte d'insertion suivante.
Insert into MATABLE (CHAMP1,CHAMP2,CHAMPDATE) values (48,3,to_timestamp('2010-05-05 14:11:47.0','RRRR-MM-DD HH24:MI:SSXFF'));

J'obtiens l'erreur suivante :
java.sql.SQLException: ORA-01830: Le modle  du format de date se termine avant la conversion de la chane d'entre entire

Quand j'excute la mme requte dans SQL Developper la requte passe.

Any idea ?

Merci de votre aide.

----------


## yotta

Bonjour,

Ca va peut-tre vous paratre stupide, mais avez-vous ssayer de modifier votre syntaxe en remplaant les simple quote par des doubles ? Cela ne m'etonnerai pas que la simple quote pose problme avec HQL.

----------

